# A SAFE PLACE !!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

at the age of 8 my grandfather put me in charge of his 2 English pointers - the only advice he gave me was so simple !! on recall (here ) no matter how bad they were - no matter how bad they will be - when they come 2 your side - U give nothing but love & praise - worked then & still works 2 day - 4 the future - new pup owner or I have 1 - this works - PIKE & the 3 before always do the BUNNY hop on recall !!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Too true, RE, too true. But that does not preclude one from saying sweetly how much they'd like like to strangle the pup with their own adorable floppy ears.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]em - if LOOKS could KILL ! PIKE has DIED a 1000 TIMES ! LOL !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> [/color]em - if LOOKS could KILL ! PIKE has DIED a 1000 TIMES ! LOL !!!!!


Ruby's had a few ffs, directed towards her too Ron, under my breath of course, (well sometimes under my breath, depends who's in earshot lol)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - I post - I reply - PIKE @ almost 6yrs remains a PUP & will 4 EVER - the best advice I gave 2 U - a few yrs ago - after watching a RUBY Vid posted by U - The pup looks 2 gun - looks 2 feather !!! - set ME free (off lead ) I have no idea if U listened - but Ruby is a GUN DOG !! LOL - U must have LOL !!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - I post - I reply - PIKE @ almost 6yrs remains a PUP & will 4 EVER - the best advice I gave 2 U - a few yrs ago - after watching a RUBY Vid posted by U - The pup looks 2 gun - looks 2 feather !!! - set ME free (off lead ) I have no idea if U listened - but Ruby is a GUN DOG !! LOL - U must have LOL !!


only time she's on her lead (leash) now Ron is if we're going through woods driving pheasants over guns


----------

